# african tiger fish



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

just a few pics at 8.5 in
View attachment 118974
View attachment 118975
View attachment 118976
View attachment 118977
View attachment 118978
View attachment 118979
View attachment 118980


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

*sigh* I miss my ATF..








your's looks great tho. love how his gold shows thru.


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Very cool fish


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Amazing tiger fish.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sucker looks like he can do some serious swimming


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

didnt realize he would grow so fast, from 4ins to 8.5ins in 6months, i need to upgrade , good job he got plenty of flow in there
View attachment 119040
View attachment 119041


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

bitchin! my uncles ATFs all died. he thinks he had to many in one tank and they didnt get enough air. i suppose he thought he was prepared but alas. they were about four inches long and they realy swarmed when you thew goldfish or rosies in their tank. 
he lost an assload of money too. ATFs arn't cheap!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> bitchin! my uncles ATFs all died. he thinks he had to many in one tank and they didnt get enough air. i suppose he thought he was prepared but alas. they were about four inches long and they realy swarmed when you thew goldfish or rosies in their tank.
> he lost an assload of money too. ATFs arn't cheap!


bad luck, well at least we get atfs cheaper over here than wild ps, cost bout £30 suppose thats around $50


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That is just too cool.


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

NIce Fish man


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

great looking ATF


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

very nice atf. but damn, clean your tank!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hyphen said:


> very nice atf. but damn, clean your tank!


i was waitin for that! sh*t is on the outside, water is as pure as a mountain stream, tank is in my work shed , hence the crap on the outside


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

locust said:


> very nice atf. but damn, clean your tank!


i was waitin for that! sh*t is on the outside, water is as pure as a mountain stream, tank is in my work shed , hence the crap on the outside
[/quote]

don't matter, clean it!


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

hyphen said:


> very nice atf. but damn, clean your tank!


i was waitin for that! sh*t is on the outside, water is as pure as a mountain stream, tank is in my work shed , hence the crap on the outside
[/quote]

don't matter, clean it!
[/quote]

Yes it does.. he said its all on the outside..who cares?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hyphen said:


> very nice atf. but damn, clean your tank!


i was waitin for that! sh*t is on the outside, water is as pure as a mountain stream, tank is in my work shed , hence the crap on the outside
[/quote]

don't matter, clean it!
[/quote]
i need to but its a nitemare , i breed locust in that shed n there are millions of spiders n all sorts , n i cant get behind it witout emptyin it, fish is well looked after
View attachment 119370
that dust is produced by the millions of locusts in the shed , tiger keeps me amused while im busy breeding my locusts


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

this guy looks amazing!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

leave it dirty!









That fish looks real healthy! And on just goldfish???

Why isn't there more cover for him?


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

> bad luck, well at least we get atfs cheaper over here than wild ps, cost bout £30 suppose thats around $50


YOU GET ATFS FOR FIFTY DOLLARS?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!!??

THATS BULLCRAP! HE PAID 150+ FOR HIS, NOT INCLUDING SHIPPING!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

....very nice fish man.....


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> leave it dirty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never fed him live , just smelt n lancefish, prawn that sort of thing, n they dont like cover they are open water predators he mostly stays away from the onion plant, cheers for comments guys.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, my Acestrorhynchus species have enjoyed open water in the same way. Seems that being a silver colored predator equates to open water...

Much better diet than goldfish, that makes more sense regarding how healthy and fast growing he is. Nice!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For acestro:

Don't remember if I posted these from the Shark visit. Some are not very clear (was in a hurry snapping photos). I took these specially for you. Have fun Iding them.

Oops posted these in the wrong place Me bad.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

WOW!










I want all of those. Dang cichlids taking over my fish room









What are those elongate Oligosarcus looking things?

(maybe we can split this thread into two?)


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hey i dont mind, there are 3 species there right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Seems to be. I'm not big on these other characin types. Forgotten quite a bit about them. But perhaps acestro can check them out.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's one gorgeous ATF! Looks great, very healthy, very comfortable!








I wish I had the room to house one of these...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

last one
View attachment 119776


----------



## xufury (Nov 30, 2004)

never have one before. Are they mean fish? you have a very nice tiger fish.

never have one before. Are they mean fish? you have a very nice tiger fish.


----------

